# The Balsams is up for sale



## snowmonster (Jul 19, 2010)

I heard a lot of good things about this place (more on the food) and was hoping to visit it this year. Looks like it's on the block:

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...lsams_grand_resort_up_for_sale/?camp=obinsite

NH's Balsams Grand Resort up for sale
July 15, 2010 

DIXVILLE, N.H.—The Balsams Grand Resort in northern New Hampshire is up for sale.

A listing price for the 144-year-old Dixville Notch resort has not been disclosed.

The New Hampshire Union Leader reports The Balsams is owned by the Tillotson Corp. and recently underwent extensive renovations, including its Ballot Room, where the first-in-the-nation presidential primary ballots are cast every four years at the stroke of midnight.

Wednesday's invitation to investors promoted the four private lakes, a golf course, and ski area on the 7,000-acre property.

The Balsams is one of four hotels that remain from the state's grand hotel era that ended around the turn of the 20th Century. The others are the Mountain View Grand Resort, the Mount Washington and Wentworth by the Sea.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Just a GREAT place to visit and saty atleast once in a person life!


----------



## billski (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I can scrape up $500.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 19, 2010)

billski said:


> I think I can scrape up $500.



Over the course of the day, you'll feel like you ate about $200 worth of quality food (all included on their standard american meal plan that guests are on) and in the summer, if you're a golfer,  the greens fees are inclused too (you pay for the cart) on what is a really good golf course


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2010)

Interesting timing for this artcile.  The Balsams has been for sale for quite some time.  The owners of the Wentworth by the Sea nearly bought it well over a year ago.

I made a sales call there two summers ago.  The place was in massive disrepair.  The hotel that is, can't speak to the ski area.  

It's business has declined tremendously over the past two decades.  I think that in part has to do with massive investments made in the Mountain View, Mt. Washington and Wentworth hotels.  All of those facilities are far superior to the hotel at the Balsams.  I can't see why someone would bother driving the extra hour and a half past Mountain View or Mt. Washington for the same essential experience of staying in a grand old historic hotel.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jul 19, 2010)

Never been, and I probably wouldn't go for 1000ft of vertical, but the setting looks way better then the Mount Washington Setting.  I like how it is tucked in to the notch, the new wing is kind of nice as well, not sure it really fits, but it looks very nice.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 19, 2010)

I worked and lived there a number of years ago. It needed some serious infastructure even then. The location, hiking, fishing biking are all sooooo sweet. I had fun up there for sure. Never bored. They need lots of simple stuff in every room like t.v. and AC. With some big investment this place could easily be primo once again. The food is pretty good also.


Whatever you do stay the hell away from the ski area. What little pow they get is tracked by 930.


Edit-They need to shut down the stinky rubber factory in the back. It never made a bit  of sense to me


----------



## habanero10 (Jul 20, 2010)

Great, traditional NE skiing!  Only 1000ft, but, it's easy to ski more vertical than bigger mountains 'cause there's no lift lines.

Two new triple fixed chairs installed ~8 years ago.  Re-configured beginner area.

"snoseek" - they get more natural snow than most places in the area.  I still find freshies at 3pm.  Even when PSIA has updates there, they all talk about how it is the best "feeling" snow.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 20, 2010)

habanero10 said:


> Great, traditional NE skiing!  Only 1000ft, but, it's easy to ski more vertical than bigger mountains 'cause there's no lift lines.
> 
> Two new triple fixed chairs installed ~8 years ago.  Re-configured beginner area.
> 
> "snoseek" - they get more natural snow than most places in the area.  I still find freshies at 3pm.  Even when PSIA has updates there, they all talk about how it is the best "feeling" snow.



My statement was pure sarcasm. I've had some very very sweet untracked pow days there. There are some trees, they ski well.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 20, 2010)

habanero, welcome to the boards! If you hang around here long enough and get to know snoseek, you will learn that when he says "stay away from that mountain," he really means "it's a great place."

snoseek, I guess I have to beat you to first chair here. Food and skiing are a great combo.


----------



## habanero10 (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, I'm hip.  Thanks!

snoseek - I probably know you.  I was in the band, and my wife was in the ski school...


----------



## St. Bear (Jul 20, 2010)

Too bad they shot down the Great Northern Woods Casino.  That would have helped business at The Balsams a lot.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 20, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Too bad they shot down the Great Northern Woods Casino.  That would have helped business at The Balsams a lot.



Odds are good that the casino bill will pass next year.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jul 20, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> Too bad they shot down the Great Northern Woods Casino.  That would have helped business at The Balsams a lot.



Instead they built the "Great Northern Woods Correctional Facility".  Yeah, let's build things that require tax dollars instead of those who provide them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Odds are good that the casino bill will pass next year.



something like 2/3rds of NH residents have been to the casinos in CT.  Makes sense to just have them here in our own state if people are going to go anyway.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> something like 2/3rds of NH residents have been to the casinos in CT.  Makes sense to just have them here in our own state if people are going to go anyway.



NO!!!!!!!!!!!  Us CT folks like the fact that the folks in Mass and NH keep voting down Casino gambling    I will say that as someone who lives in Eastern CT, and essentially travels up and down I-395 on a daily basis, the number of cars with Mass and NH and ME plates headed down that way is quite impressive, especially on a Friday/Saturday


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2010)

The State should just buy the Balsams, put in the Casino and manage it like it does our liquor stores.
I'd prefer to see the Casinos up north where the economy is struggling.  Though knowing how our State operates they'd probably build them right on the border of 3, 93 or 95 with big ass billboards you can see from Boston. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> The State should just buy the Balsams, put in the Casino and manage it like it does our liquor stores.
> I'd prefer to see the Casinos up north where the economy is struggling.  Though knowing how our State operates they'd probably build them right on the border of 3, 93 or 95 with big ass billboards you can see from Boston. :lol:



Rest stop Casino's.  I can see it already!  :lol:


----------



## billski (Jul 21, 2010)

I can see fall hunting promotions now.  "Bag a deer in the morning, venison for dinner, Entertainment by Larry the Cable Guy and gambling until the wee hours."


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Rest stop Casino's.  I can see it already!  :lol:



yep and sure to follow will be a Mass state rep who voted down Casinos in Mass caught on tape yanking away at the slot machine


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> yep and sure to follow will be a Mass state rep who voted down Casinos in Mass caught on tape yanking away at the slot machine



And then driving home with a bottle of tax free booze in his/her car to boot!  :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to hit the place before it turns into a casino.=) Skiing and gambling. This is turning into an NH version of Tahoe.


----------



## billski (Jul 21, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Looks like I'll have to hit the place before it turns into a casino.=) Skiing and gambling. This is turning into an NH version of Tahoe.



BALSAMS 911  :idea:


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 21, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Looks like I'll have to hit the place before it turns into a casino.=) Skiing and gambling. This is turning into an NH version of Tahoe.



They have it in PA.  Saved the "Beautiful Mount Airy Lodge".  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## cannonist (Jul 22, 2010)

I skied the balsams once. It was a blue sky powder day. The only one I have ever had in the east and it was great. The mountain had some real fun glade stashes.


----------



## billski (Jul 23, 2010)

cannonist said:


> I skied the balsams once. It was a blue sky powder day. The only one I have ever had in the east and it was great.



Man, something is wrong with your skiing strategy!  I've had many bluebird days, especially in the spring, but even on the coldest of days.  I lived along the great lakes for a dozen years and there was truly no direct sunlight in the winter.  That's what I love about New England - it storms, then it clears and the sun comes out.  Then again, maybe you only go out when it's stormy!


----------



## cannonist (Jul 23, 2010)

I like it when it's so cold and so snowy that you could die and theres no one else skiing. Thats how I role.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 23, 2010)

^ I don't mind that when I'm on the mountain. It's the drive to and fro that gets scary.


----------



## cannonist (Jul 23, 2010)

I find myself constantly needing motivation when driving for skiing, but it usually pays off. I can certainly find my energy when its snowing.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 23, 2010)

I should have clarified: it's not the drive itself that I mind . It's the white-knuckle drive through the snowstorm that unnerves me sometimes.


----------



## darent (Jul 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> The State should just buy the Balsams, put in the Casino and manage it like it does our liquor stores.
> I'd prefer to see the Casinos up north where the economy is struggling.  Though knowing how our State operates they'd probably build them right on the border of 3, 93 or 95 with big ass billboards you can see from Boston. :lol:



you have to like the state thinkers of new hampshire, love those "state liquor stores" you see  just as you enter and leave new hampshire, that really promotes safe driving!! I wonder if DUI's are more prevelent in state or in Massachusetts


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jul 25, 2010)

darent said:


> you have to like the state thinkers of new hampshire, love those "state liquor stores" you see  just as you enter and leave new hampshire, that really promotes safe driving!! I wonder if DUI's are more prevelent in state or in Massachusetts



The Northeast has it's fair share of DUI's....and now for a story.

On the way to a PAT's game we stopped at the hookstt booze store and picked up some provisions.  While there we saw about 10 groups taking a break and drinking and playing beer games.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 26, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> The Northeast has it's fair share of DUI's....and now for a story.
> 
> On the way to a PAT's game we stopped at the hookstt booze store and picked up some provisions.  While there we saw about 10 groups taking a break and drinking and playing beer games.



Beer is not sold at State Liquor Stores.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> The Northeast has it's fair share of DUI's....and now for a story.
> 
> On the way to a PAT's game we stopped at the hookstt booze store and picked up some provisions.  While there we saw about 10 groups taking a break and drinking and playing beer games.



If you want to see a prime booze stock-up session happening.  Hit the Northbound reststop/NH Liquor store that's on 93 just North of toll booths after the Rte 3/I-93 merge on the morning of the NASCAR races in Loudon!  The business that store does before noon those 2 days a year has to be staggering!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Beer is not sold at State Liquor Stores.



This is a pain in the ass that I don't quite understand.

You can buy beer and wine at the grocery store.  You can buy wine and booze at the State Liquor Store.
I know it's based on alcohol content, but you would think if wine is sold in both places, so should beer.

I definitely dug the one stop shopping in Maine.  Didn't dig the prices, but getting whatever you want at a grocery store, even some gas stations is pretty cool.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> This is a pain in the ass that I don't quite understand.
> 
> You can buy beer and wine at the grocery store.  You can buy wine and booze at the State Liquor Store.
> I know it's based on alcohol content, but you would think if wine is sold in both places, so should beer.
> ...



They have it figured out in Wolfeboro, where my grandmother lives.  Immediately next to the State Liquor store is a convience store with a solid beer selection!  Walk out of the State Liquor Store, head about 50 feet down along the storefront of the building they're both located in and you're buying your beer   :beer:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jul 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> They have it figured out in Wolfeboro, where my grandmother lives.  Immediately next to the State Liquor store is a convience store with a solid beer selection!  Walk out of the State Liquor Store, head about 50 feet down along the storefront of the building they're both located in and you're buying your beer   :beer:



I think it is a lot less than 50'!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jul 26, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Beer is not sold at State Liquor Stores.



Never said it was.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> I think it is a lot less than 50'!



It's close since if you know Wolfeboro and the State Liquor Store Plaza,  the entrance door to the Liquor store is at the part of their building closest to Rte 28, and the the entrance to Pronto (the convience/beer store) is right next to the State Liquor store, but at the end of their space, and I'm guessing, although I've never broken out the tape measure   that the State Liquor store occupies more than 50' of building space in that plaza.  And for completely useless trivia pertaining to that plaza and the Pronto market, it's the 1st store that I LEGALLY bought beer in, back on Thanksgiving morning of 1992!  And my first LEGAL 6 pack purchase of choice, Sam Adams Boston Lager   You always remember your 1st!  :lol:


----------



## Mapnut (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmmm, who do you suppose might buy The Balsams? :wink:


----------



## darent (Jul 26, 2010)

the state of NH will buy the balsams, open it up as a medical marijuana spa resort, attract all the ailing people from maine ,mass and vermont


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> This is a pain in the ass that I don't quite understand.
> 
> You can buy beer and wine at the grocery store.  You can buy wine and booze at the State Liquor Store.
> I know it's based on alcohol content, but you would think if wine is sold in both places, so should beer.
> ...


I think businesses that sell beer would have a fit. It is already pretty unfair that the state has a monopoly on likker.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I think businesses that sell beer would have a fit. It is already pretty unfair that the state has a monopoly on likker.



A. Those places that sell beer, most often sell wine as well.  The State sells wine.  That was my point.  Why is wine for sale from both State Run stores and Private Stores, yet liquor is only available from State Stores and Beer only available from Private Stores.

B. I 100% back our state monopoly on likker.  You like not paying income and sales tax?  Better pray that likker sales never go private.  The program helps BOTH our genearl fund and provides often substantially discounted product.    I drive by the State Liquor Stores on 95 twice a day; places are PACKED with out of state customers.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 27, 2010)

Well theres Omni resorts that owns the Mt. Washington, theyd be a logical candidate. Theres also the ownership of the Sagamore and the Wentworth hotels that would be a logical fit as well. I believe its a subsidiary of Marriot. 

The place needs some updated facilities and amenities. That pool was nice back in the early 80's, but you need something a bit more updated to succeed in todays resort market. They have the location, albeit far away. People are willing to travel though if the place is worth it. They have some pretty badass amenities as is, just bring it up to date. I think they have something pretty unique in the all inclusive deal they seem to be running. Right now it seems really cheap at like 250 a head, you can bring more with a modern facility.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> Theres also the ownership of the Sagamore and the Wentworth hotels that would be a logical fit as well. I believe its a subsidiary of Marriot.



Ocean Properties, family owned company.  They wrap some of their properties into an investment firm for capital infusion, but for the most their hotels are soley owned by the Walsh family.

They took a serious look at the Balsams, but decided the investment needed to bring it up to date wasn't worth it for the revenue capability.


----------



## Mapnut (Jul 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> They took a serious look at the Balsams, but decided the investment needed to bring it up to date wasn't worth it for the revenue capability.



That sounds highly analogous to ski areas for sale.  I still marvel that all the eastern ASC areas found buyers.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> Well theres Omni resorts that owns the Mt. Washington, theyd be a logical candidate. Theres also the ownership of the Sagamore and the Wentworth hotels that would be a logical fit as well. I believe its a subsidiary of Marriot.
> 
> The place needs some updated facilities and amenities. That pool was nice back in the early 80's, but you need something a bit more updated to succeed in todays resort market. They have the location, albeit far away. People are willing to travel though if the place is worth it. They have some pretty badass amenities as is, just bring it up to date. I think they have something pretty unique in the all inclusive deal they seem to be running. Right now it seems really cheap at like 250 a head, you can bring more with a modern facility.



One of the biggest things that a potential buyer for The Balsams would have going for them, especially if they spent some $$ and spruced it up(although if there were suddenly 42" flat screens in every room and wi-fi all over the Notch, there'd be many a long time returning guest not too happy with that as the "rustic nature" is a draw for so many of it's multi-year guests IMHO) is that they do have a loyal following, and a following that they keep informed through quarterly brochure mailings to it's past guests, so I'd bet that news of some upgrades/enhancements would get many of those existing customers back in a hurry to check things out.  I've always found it refreshing on my 3 trips there over the years for family reunions, that as soon as your car stops at the valet stand, the first thing out of the valet's mouth is "Welcome back to the Notch" (and if its the start of a return trip for you, they give you a nice little bottle of pure NH Maple Syrup too! Mmmm!)


----------

